# Complete Zephyr motorized bike



## Biker Brian (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello to all.

I recently was given a complete Zephry motorized bike from my father.

From what I understand he purchased it new in Detroit, some time after war.

After riding it for a year or two he stored it away in a garage and there it has been sitting since.

It is in somewhat of a "rough" condition and requires work.

Would anyone know where I may find its serial number ?

Also is there any demand for such a bike, if so what would be an approximate value for such a bike ?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2017)

Need many more pics. Show whole bike from both sides. Some close ups too


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!!


----------



## kreika (Jan 31, 2017)

Serial numbers are usually on the bottom of the bottom bracket tube where the pedals are attached. Possibly at the rear drop outs where the back wheel attaches. More pics then people can really tell you what you have. Welcome to the Cabe! Hope that helps a little. Good luck!


----------



## oquinn (Feb 1, 2017)

Show the whole bike...sounds really cool


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2017)

You may lose a good sale if people don't see photo's soon.... :eek:


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 1, 2017)

*C'mon, now ... Brian ... where you be ?

Your CABE information-feature says the last time
you were on the line was one-day and four-hours 
ago.

Please don't let me figure out that some of us are
more excited about your machine than you are.
If you're fishin' for a value .. or seeing if anyone
would like to ''reel it in'' ... please check in once
in a while.   

The badge was introduced in June of 1938 .... 

....... patric cafaro*


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 1, 2017)

*The Ethernet must've stuttered ... don't know why
this extra entry is here ....*


----------



## MTGeorge (Feb 8, 2017)

Smells like a Huffman.


----------



## Biker Brian (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi All

Sorry its been a while and been under the weather.
Finally had a chance to dig the bike out and get some more pics along with the serial number.
I have this neighbour after me to sell him this bike but I may simply want to restore it as I have no idea of its value


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2017)

This is the Sears sold version of the Saginaw Power bike Unit roughly 1947-1953 This has the briggs and Strattom engine, the other was powered by a Continental 45' canted block engine, which is a bit more sought after. Seems to be mostly there except for the kick start unit.. value $800 ish, not including bike. Most valuable parts are the Belt guard and the brake/power transfer hub (which I need for mine).


----------



## Biker Brian (Feb 17, 2017)

bricycle said:


> This is the Sears sold version of the Saginaw Power bike Unit roughly 1947-1953 This has the briggs and Strattom engine, the other was powered by a Continental 45' canted block engine, which is a bit more sought after. Seems to be mostly there except for the kick start unit.. value $800 ish, not including bike. Most valuable parts are the Belt guard and the brake/power transfer hub (which I need for mine).




I do appreciate the insight !!! pretty sure the kick is around there somewhere in the garage....
I am an avid cyclist but this would be too easy for me ..LOL..so I do think I will end up selling it for a very reasonable price
If you know of any takers please let me know..


----------

